# Tropica fertilizers



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Has any one used the Tropica liquid fertilizers before.
I'm just trying to decide which way to go for fertilizer for my nano tank.
Tropica? Seacem? or ?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I was looking into it before and it seems like quite a nice line. Honestly, using dry fertilizers is probably cheaper but during our chat you mentioned, you'll have to buy 1lbs of that stuff at min. Which isn't too bad, about a zip lock bag's worth


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I was talking to a guy at Aquariums West and he said Tropica is what he uses.
I never priced it out to compare it to Seachem.
The dry fertilizers would be cheaper, but, I think figuring out the dose for a 5 gallon tank would be a pain
and the amount I would have to buy would last me years.

Thanks for the plants.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I researched the tropica vs seachem line as well. I think it is better to dose micros and each macro separately (Seachem N, P, K) rather than all in one. This way you could adjust for deficiencies without affecting the other nutrients. That's just a preference I guess. I'm using the aquavitro line (made by Seachem) and I barely use any for my 5 gallon spec V. I use EI dosing for non-co2 low tech.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

So dose Seachem N, P, K and flourish trace?


----------

